# Got a kick azz cariba colony..



## serrasalmus_collector (Mar 9, 2003)

Does anyone know any tricks for softening the water??? I got a couple Cariba over the weekend and a 120 gallon tank, so I figured I would experiment with spawning them&#8230; There is a male very dark circling the spawning material and 2 females appear to be with eggs ready to pop&#8230; It was a miracle for me to get fish in @ that condition&#8230; Seems like something has happened to the water in the metro Detroit area&#8230; I have put 5 times the buffering compound, and have natural peat material is running in my filtration&#8230; I can get the water PH bellow 8.0&#8230; 
I think the fish are in a prime spawning condition, rainy season has been simulated, but the PH isn't right&#8230; any advice will be helpful&#8230;Waiting for a big rain to collect rainwater seems to far away&#8230; I think these fish are ready to spawn now!!!! I know Caribe breeders are being secretive, but any help in softening the water and lowering the PH to simulate the Orinoco Drainage will be greatly appreciated...
This has me concerned with the water!!! I have never had this problem before&#8230;I can't soften the water to lower the PH&#8230; Very strange, but hopefully you guys can help&#8230;


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

Maybe adding some peat moss to lower your Ph. Also how big are your Cariba? and how many do u have?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

You need to check the KH to see how stable the PH is. If the KH is high...good luck lowering the PH and keeping it low.


----------



## serrasalmus_collector (Mar 9, 2003)

I got peat in one of my filters, along with Tanic, humic, and another acid&#8230;.It seems the water hardness is the problem buffering&#8230; I also got peat and Tannic acid in my spawning materials&#8230; I have used a PH regulator with I always use&#8230; The aquarium as been cycled quickly but, I have no control over the PH&#8230;.
As for Cariba I got 6 about 6 inches each&#8230; I got some larger ones, but I couldn't pass up buying this ones&#8230;. 1 came shipped in pitch black, and has remained that way&#8230; I am assuming it is the male&#8230; Already circling the spawning material, and isolated himself from the rest of the fish&#8230; I think the PH may stop spawning&#8230;


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I know this is about breeding conditions, but I'll move this to the Water Chemistry Forum: maybe Dr. Don can give you some good advise...

So,


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

The safest way to lower hardness is to dilute it with R/O or distilled water. You will need to reconstitute it by adding some tap water back in (start with a 50/50 mix and adjust from there) or purchase commercially available buffers (like Kent R/O Right) to add all the trace minerals back in. You will need a storage tank to prep the water before doing a water change. Good luck with your breeding project.

BTW, if you live in a metropolitan area, I wouldn't recommend you collect the rain water for aquarium use.


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

What kind of spawning material are you using? I want to try to breed my caribas too.


----------

